# Bought XD#3



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I did it, and I LOVE it...

I picked up a brand new XD45 Compact Tactical today!

I fired 20 rounds through it out of the box, and printed 20 10-ringers... No surprise.

I swapped the Compact frame onto my 4" slide with night sights. 20 10-ringers. (Actually, I yanked one 9...)

I dropped the 5" slide onto my trigger-jobbed-4" frame. 20 10-ringers...


Now I have the complete set:

XD45 Full-Frame Tactical 5", Competition Trigger Job (Competition Gun)
XD45 Compact Service 4", Factory Trigger (Carry Gun)
XD9 SubCompact 3", Factory Trigger (Smaller Carry Gun)
Kel-Tec P-3AT (Smallest Carry Gun)

One little happy family.
One big happy Jeff!

Pics Coming!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The new family...










JeffWard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

I plan to get my 45 XD trigger done with that competition trigger job. I prev rented a 45 XD service - but as it probably has untold # of rounds thru it - the trigger was pretty light. I didn't care that much for the one on my new one - so I'm gonna get the trigger worked on.


----------



## Fred_G (May 26, 2008)

Nice 'family'! I should be getting my 'econimic stimulus check' next week, thinking about a XD .40 or .45...

E


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Fred,
Get the 45C.

Shipwreck, 
Look into Powder River Precision for a "removable" trigger kit for the XD. $46. Emailed him yesterday. No weight change, but Creep, Breakpoint, Reset, and Overtravel... With NO permanant mods.

It's going on my XD45C, and my XD9SC.

Jeff


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Now I have the complete set:
> 
> XD45 Full-Frame Tactical 5", Competition Trigger Job (Competition Gun)
> XD45 Compact Service 4", Factory Trigger (Carry Gun)
> ...


Um, Jeff, but now you have the SC9 listed....?
About 2 weeks too late for me :smt022
a well. good luck


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

... unlisted.

I'll go make more money. This gun's too good.

JW


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> ... unlisted.
> 
> I'll go make more money. This gun's too good.
> 
> JW


Dang....
i mean um... i saw that. smart move.:anim_lol:


----------

